# Whitehead Flush Trim bit



## leeajones (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a Flush Trim bit from Whitehead. I'm not sure which one would work best for me. The Combination style UDC9112 or the Flush Trim UDFT9112.

I don't have a router table at this time and want to know which one I'll get the most use out of in the long term. I intend to get a router table sometime in the future. Any help would be appreciated!

Lee


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Lee. What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lee.

Do you have a special project in mind?

I get most use out of a CMT cutter with 2" cutting length.

806 Flush Trim Bits : CARBA-TEC


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Lee.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Lee, welcome to the forum


----------



## leeajones (Apr 9, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Lee. What do you plan on doing with it?


Since I'm so new at this work. I will be using it trim edging on plywood.

Lee


----------



## leeajones (Apr 9, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Lee. What do you plan on doing with it?


Since I'm so new at this work. I will be using it trim edging on plywood.

Lee


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee; welcome, if I haven't already said so (and even if I had, you're still welcome  )
If you don't mind investing in a few tools, you might consider buying a small trim router. Perfect for doing this particular job! Keep in mind however that they're 1/4" shanks collets, not 1/2".
The Bosch Colt gets a lot of praise from members here. I've had an old Ryobi for probably 30 years...still going strong.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you going to use a flush trim bit to clean up solid wood edging on plywood you'll need to clamp a straight edge onto the plywood for the bearing on the bit to follow. You use a spiral trim bit the same way. An up spiral will leave a clean bottom edge and a down spiral will leave a clean top edge. Bearing guided spirals are pretty pricey usually around $75 or more on Amazon. If you plan on relieving the edges after with a little hand sanding(highly recommended) then you don't have to have them. You can also use a straight bit (cheapest option) with a guide bushing and a straight edge but the straight edge has to be set back from the plywood to make up for the distance between the bit and the O. D. of the guide bushing. You could also use the edge guide that comes with some routers or is an available option also but I would only use that with a straight edge that is longer than your plywood edge as their can be problems with digging in at the beginning and end of the cuts otherwise. 

You thought this would be simple I bet.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

There's another option for glue -on edging...
https://www.kmstools.com/dimar-2pc-laminate-trimmer-set-6037


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad you found this Lee. many knowledgeable people on here.
Allen


----------



## leeajones (Apr 9, 2013)

*Thanks for the advice*

Thanks for the info it's is much appreciated. I think I'll experiment with straight bit and see how that works. You're right about the price of spiral trim bits I was quoted $200 at a shop that sell Whiteside bit.

Lee



Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you going to use a flush trim bit to clean up solid wood edging on plywood you'll need to clamp a straight edge onto the plywood for the bearing on the bit to follow. You use a spiral trim bit the same way. An up spiral will leave a clean bottom edge and a down spiral will leave a clean top edge. Bearing guided spirals are pretty pricey usually around $75 or more on Amazon. If you plan on relieving the edges after with a little hand sanding(highly recommended) then you don't have to have them. You can also use a straight bit (cheapest option) with a guide bushing and a straight edge but the straight edge has to be set back from the plywood to make up for the distance between the bit and the O. D. of the guide bushing. You could also use the edge guide that comes with some routers or is an available option also but I would only use that with a straight edge that is longer than your plywood edge as their can be problems with digging in at the beginning and end of the cuts otherwise.
> 
> You thought this would be simple I bet.


----------

